# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Bữa trưa ngon miệng và cơm niêu cháy sém - Quán ăn ở Sài Gòn

## hantt.163

Thưởng thức cơm ngon, canh ngọt trong không gian mát mẻ, sang trọng giờ đây không là điều quá xa xỉ trong thời buổi khó khăn. Nhà hàng Rạng Đông và nhà hàng Đoàn Viên sẽ mang đến cho bạn những bữa trưa với giá bình dân và ấm cúng như cơm nhà!



Cơm niêu được nấu từ gạo nàng thơm chợ Đào, cho vào niêu đất, nướng than trong 45 phút. Gạo ngon, niêu đất, lửa than tạo ra món cơm niêu cháy xém độc đáo.




Thương hiệu cơm niêu cháy sém “Lạ - hợp khẩu vị - ngon thiệt” của nhà hàng giúp bữa trưa ngon miệng, ấm áp như cơm mẹ nấu. Cơm niêu được nấu từ gạo nàng thơm chợ Đào, cho vào niêu đất, nướng than trong 45 phút. Gạo ngon, niêu đất, lửa than tạo ra món cơm niêu cháy xém độc đáo. Niêu cơm cháy sém thật hoàn hảo với cơm trắng dẻo thơm ở giữa được lớp cơm vàng cháy xém thơm phức bao quanh. Gắp miếng khô cá dứa Cần Giờ chính hiệu được chiên vàng ươm, múc muỗng cơm niêu còn nóng hổi, nhai chầm chậm, cảm nhận vị mặn vừa phải, béo, thơm của khô cá dứa quyện với cơm vàng cháy xém thơm dẻo… Thật là món ngon dân dã đệ nhất!Ngoài ra, nhà hàng còn có các loại khô nổi tiếng ngon như khô cá tra biển hồ, khô cá basa, khô cá kèo, khô cá lóc, khô cá sặc… Và, những món canh ngọt đậm đà, lạ miệng như canh kim chi bò tái, canh cải chua nấu gân bò, canh kim chi cá fille, canh cà chua nấu bò bằm, canh khoai môn nấu sườn... cho bữa trưa thêm đặc sắc.Giá: 45.000 – 52.000đ/set menu/7món (3 set menu/ngày).

Địa chỉ: Nhà hàng Rạng Đông, 81 – 83 Cách Mạng Tháng Tám, P. Bến Thành, Q.1. ĐT: 08.39255562.
>>Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Rạng Đông



Câu lạc bộ nhà hàng Đoàn Viên, số 6 Huyền Trân Công Chúa, P. Bến Thành, Q.1. ĐT: 08.39330004.
>>Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Đoàn Viên
Cùng khám phá *các quán ăn ở Sài Gòn - cac quan an o Sai Gon*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Quá ngon miệng lun  :cuoi1:

----------


## loplipop

thịnh soạn quá
Thèm ăn cơm quá

----------


## lovetravel

ngon đấy giá cũng ổn.

----------


## littlegirl

hấp dẫn thật, ăn cơm với tôm rim còn gì bằng

----------

